# Super Smash Bros. for 3DS demo code giveaway



## Jawile (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi! I'm giving my last demo code for Smash Bros. away! It's a NA code.

The first person to answer this question correctly will win the code:
What is my third favorite Pokemon?

You can only post once every ten minutes. I will give hints every hour! Go!


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 13, 2014)

. - . ....
_Oshawott?_


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Jigglypuff?


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Sep 13, 2014)

Lotad. Because let's be honest, you all love Lotad.


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 13, 2014)

uhm, Clefairy?


----------



## aram123 (Sep 13, 2014)

mewtwo ?


----------



## tyrostoken (Sep 13, 2014)

charmeleon?


----------



## cooljjkid (Sep 13, 2014)

Pikachu


----------



## abitaanddean (Sep 13, 2014)

I heard you liek mud kips


----------



## Orangejuice4674 (Sep 13, 2014)

Weavile? ._.


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 13, 2014)

piplup


----------



## Jawile (Sep 13, 2014)

abitaanddean said:


> I heard you liek mud kips



No one's got it sooo... I'll drop a hint!

This Pokemon cannot be found in Sinnoh or Kalos!

@abitaanddean: Please only guess once every ten minutes, thanks!


----------



## tyrostoken (Sep 13, 2014)

Lucario


----------



## aram123 (Sep 13, 2014)

latios?


----------



## Orangejuice4674 (Sep 13, 2014)

Umm how 'bout Ludicolo?


----------



## bellamylaw (Sep 13, 2014)

Mew?


----------



## tyrostoken (Sep 13, 2014)

Floatzel


----------



## Kazuji (Sep 13, 2014)

Mawile ?


----------



## dRobs (Sep 13, 2014)

Snorlax?


----------



## Aradai (Sep 13, 2014)

Kirby!!!111


----------



## aram123 (Sep 13, 2014)

jirachi ?


----------



## Capella (Sep 13, 2014)

charizard?? x3333333333 >333<


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 13, 2014)

dragonair?


----------



## Kazuji (Sep 13, 2014)

Garchomp


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 13, 2014)

Dragonite?


----------



## Aradai (Sep 13, 2014)

Spheal


----------



## Cory (Sep 13, 2014)

Audino


----------



## Orangejuice4674 (Sep 13, 2014)

Sceptile


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 13, 2014)

Vulpix


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

Spinarak?


----------



## Byngo (Sep 13, 2014)

Victini


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 13, 2014)

Weezing


----------



## Story (Sep 13, 2014)

A lot of new people joined recently. xD


----------



## Cory (Sep 13, 2014)

Eelektross


----------



## Aradai (Sep 13, 2014)

Story said:


> A lot of new people joined recently. xD


Betting it's the same person lol

Uh, Kyogre.


----------



## Frozenhellfire (Sep 13, 2014)

Diglett


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 13, 2014)

The amount of new people are scaring me.

Vulpix? I only know the original 151 (150?) pokemon :,c


----------



## bellamylaw (Sep 13, 2014)

Including safari form kalos???


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 13, 2014)

Mankey?


----------



## Orangejuice4674 (Sep 13, 2014)

Swampert?


----------



## Aradai (Sep 13, 2014)

Heatran!


----------



## Jawile (Sep 13, 2014)

None yet. 

This Pokemon is Grass-Type


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 13, 2014)

Rattata


----------



## Kazuji (Sep 13, 2014)

Leafeon


----------



## bellamylaw (Sep 13, 2014)

Serperior


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 13, 2014)

Paras?
EDIT: Sorry, my computers clock was ahead by a little


----------



## Coach (Sep 13, 2014)

Bulbasaur?


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 13, 2014)

Bulbasaur.


----------



## Frozenhellfire (Sep 13, 2014)

Celebi


----------



## Tsunando (Sep 13, 2014)

Venusaur


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 13, 2014)

Cherubi


----------



## Aradai (Sep 13, 2014)

Shaymin?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 13, 2014)

Meganium


----------



## tyrostoken (Sep 13, 2014)

carnivine


----------



## bellamylaw (Sep 13, 2014)

chikorita


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 13, 2014)

tangela


----------



## Aradai (Sep 13, 2014)

Should've really had some rules to prevent this chaos...


----------



## Henvader (Sep 13, 2014)

Cherrim


----------



## Orangejuice4674 (Sep 13, 2014)

Tropius


----------



## PikaBulbasaur (Sep 13, 2014)

(Once every ten minutes you said?)

My guess is whimsicott!

EDIT: When you said where it can't be found does that count the safari and friend safari?


----------



## Frozenhellfire (Sep 13, 2014)

Cacturne


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 13, 2014)

sunkern?


----------



## aram123 (Sep 13, 2014)

treecko


----------



## Tsunando (Sep 13, 2014)

Vileplume


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 13, 2014)

Sceptile


----------



## bellamylaw (Sep 13, 2014)

Whimsicott!


----------



## PikaBulbasaur (Sep 13, 2014)

(It has been 10 minutes I believe)

*Leavanny*

I always mix up leavanny and whimsicott :/


----------



## Henvader (Sep 13, 2014)

Virizion


----------



## Frozenhellfire (Sep 13, 2014)

Shiftry


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 13, 2014)

Budew~


----------



## KingCellery (Sep 13, 2014)

Breloom


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 13, 2014)

bellossom


----------



## Orangejuice4674 (Sep 13, 2014)

Ferrothorn


----------



## Tsunando (Sep 13, 2014)

Victrebell


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 13, 2014)

Grovyle


----------



## aram123 (Sep 13, 2014)

bayleef


----------



## bellamylaw (Sep 13, 2014)

Snivy


----------



## PikaBulbasaur (Sep 13, 2014)

Cottonee


----------



## Frozenhellfire (Sep 13, 2014)

Mow Rotom


----------



## Henvader (Sep 13, 2014)

Servine


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 13, 2014)

Deerling


----------



## KingCellery (Sep 13, 2014)

Black Door


----------



## Anten (Sep 13, 2014)

roselia


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 13, 2014)

Nuzleaf?
(And does the special pokemon thing in DP count? where you put on a Ruby/sapphire game pack and got a special item to catch new pokemon with?)


----------



## Soni (Sep 13, 2014)

Torterra

noted that Celebi has already been mentioned


----------



## PikaBulbasaur (Sep 13, 2014)

Serperior


----------



## Orangejuice4674 (Sep 13, 2014)

Ivysaur


----------



## bellamylaw (Sep 13, 2014)

Lilligant


----------



## Jawile (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm sorry for not responding, but with all the new accounts guessing, I was a bit suspicious if they were genuine users, or duplicate accounts of another user trying to get the code. But the winner is...

Bellamylaw! They guessed Chikorita!
Thanks to everyone who participated.


----------



## bellamylaw (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks!!!


----------



## aram123 (Sep 13, 2014)

congratulations !!! : D


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 13, 2014)

I was close


----------



## Capella (Sep 13, 2014)

did i win


----------



## Jawile (Sep 13, 2014)

gamora said:


> did i win



u won the gift of love

(btw where is the pic in your sig from!!!  )


----------



## cooljjkid (Sep 13, 2014)

articuno


----------



## Jawile (Sep 13, 2014)

cooljjkid said:


> articuno









The giveaway's ended. Sorry.


----------



## Soni (Sep 13, 2014)

Jawile said:


> The giveaway's ended. Sorry.



OK, what the heck is that? =O That's really creepy!


----------



## CR33P (Sep 13, 2014)

all that guessing for a demo that's going to be released less than a week for now


----------

